# Anyone get REALLY tired from using the computer?



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

So, I tend to have a lot of fluctuations in my energy levels mainly because I have caffeinism, which is defined as a serious addiction to high levels of caffeine.

I also have a compulsive need due to my GAD to drink a certain number of cups per day and it is hard for me to only drink half a cup for example, then this makes it hard for me to fall asleep at night unless I take more melatonin than I should and that makes it hard to wake up.

Anyways...that is just my background with tiredness but one big problem I have is that if I am even the least bit tired at all, or sometimes even if I'm not, using the computer for more than just a short while can make me REALLY REALLY tired.

I will feel all this fatigue and strain in my eyes and I'll have to stop or I will feel like complete **** for HOURS...sometimes all day long till it goes away and I can actually go on the comp again.

So....somedays it effects me WAY less than others, but on bad days I can barely even be on the comp AT ALL or I will feel HORRIBLE.

Frankly I don't understand how people can use computers all day every day for their jobs and not get the worst eye fatigue imaginable and deal with it.

I think it must be the glare of the screen and not just reading in general because it doesn't really happen when I just read a book or whatever.

I also don't know if it's related to my caffeine or melatonin intake and I think it might be.

Does anyone else have this problem and if so, what do you do about it if you want to or HAVE to use the computer a lot???

Everyone else I've asked says this doesn't happen to them and that they can be on the comp all day with zero eye fatigue but on bad days even 20 mins might be too much for me and it might take 3-6 hours of not using the comp before I will stop feeling HORRIBLE...like literally SICK feeling almost in my level of eye fatigue and tiredness.


----------



## Deion (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, i've actually developed carpel tunnel from using the laptop all the time.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Deion said:


> Yes, i've actually developed carpel tunnel from using the laptop all the time.


Yeah, but isn't that a joint problem in your hands, fingers and/or wrists??

I'm not talking about that, I am talking about SERIOUS EYE FATIGUE AND EXHAUSTION from using the comp, to the point where you need to get off it because your eyes are SO tired that you almost feel sick and have to take a nap or just keep your eyes closed for a while and not use the comp for hours in order to feel better.

No offense, but your comment makes me think you didn't really pay much attention to what I was saying unless I am misunderstanding what carpal tunnel is.......


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont get tired while Im on computer unless i didnt sleep for 18+ hours,but then I am tired in every situation...


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

DharmaCat said:


> Have you tried to address the problem in any way (other than taking breaks from the computer) ? The obvious suggestions here would be better ergonomics (set the refresh rate to the max, lower brightness, screen a bit lower than eye level, take short breaks etc) and seeing an eye doctor.
> 
> However, if you've done that already but still suffer from eye strain/tiredness, and want to try the do-it-yourself approach, see how much control you have over your facial muscles. There's a strong correlation between your face/neck muscles (the eyes are particularly important, but everything is connected so you can't really isolate them completely) and your mood/concentration. Stimulants (including coffee) will make those muscle tighten up, so remember to relax them every now and then.
> 
> My advice would be to start paying attention to what's happening with your eyes as soon as you turn on the computer. If you keep doing that, you'll become more skilled at identifying small shifts in muscle tone etc and reversing them before they are bad enough to cause you discomfort.


Thanks, well I don't know what you mean by "set the refresh rate to the max", could you explain please?

As far as lowering screen brightness, that makes it MUCH worse, the brighter the screen is the better but it still happens on max brightness.

I think you might be on to something with the idea of caffeine causing me to tighten my eye muscles too much and since I drink more coffee than anyone I have asked and they all don't have a prob w/ this there may be a correlation there.

I do try to be conscious of my eyes response to the screen and I can usually tell when the feeling is coming on and prevent it by immediately getting off the comp once it starts but if I wait too long I might feel like **** for hours.

It's annoying because there are times I might want or need to use the comp while feeling like that and I still don't know a solution.

I am going to try to cut down on coffee and maybe that will help but I've tried dozens of times unsuccesfully so thats not going to be easy...

Not sure what else might work.


----------



## vianocturna (Sep 15, 2013)

Actually, the computer strain is very common.
Luckily, there are some fixes for it.

You can get computer glasses, these are specifically designed for exactly what is frustrating you, to take the strain out of using the computer.
I recommend turning the brightness of your screen down too, and perhaps making fonts bigger or just changing the resolution to make everything a little bigger so you aren't squinting as much.
And also look at lighting, you will want plenty of light but not that you catch a tan. If you have the light behind you, then I would change that as it will induce glare.

Hopefully that will at least help somewhat


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Overthinker80 said:


> So, I tend to have a lot of fluctuations in my energy levels mainly because I have caffeinism, which is defined as a serious addiction to high levels of caffeine.
> 
> I also have a compulsive need due to my GAD to drink a certain number of cups per day and it is hard for me to only drink half a cup for example, then this makes it hard for me to fall asleep at night unless I take more melatonin than I should and that makes it hard to wake up.
> 
> ...


Get an ipad


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> Get an ipad


Don't think I can afford one but why would that be easier on my eyes even if I could?


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Overthinker80 said:


> Don't think I can afford one but why would that be easier on my eyes even if I could?


Yeah the ipad 4 has a really high DPI so everything is pretty much as sharp as printed paper. Plus you can lie on your bed and get comfertable with it if your tired. Im getting the ipad 5 when it comes out next month. Gonna read self help e books on it.


----------



## michaela (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah, the computer ruins my life.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah computer got boring when i stopped using it so much


----------

